#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Χρήσιμοι Ιστότοποι >  > > >  >  >  ΚΕΝΑΚ: Χρήσιμοι ιστότοποι

## Xάρης

*Γενικά :*
ΥΠΕΚΑ - Υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής

ΤΕΕ - Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας

ΕΛΟΤ - Ελληνικός Οργανισμός Τυποποίησης

ΚΑΠΕ - Κέντρο Ανανεώσιμων Πηγών Ενέργειας

ΟΕΕ - Ομάδα Εξοικονόμησης Ενέργειας

Οδηγός Εξοικονόμησης Ενέργειας στις Κατοικίες (pdf)

Ευώνυμος Οικολογική Βιβλιοθήκη

European Commission – Energy

CEN - European Committee for Standardization

EREC - European Renewable Energy Council

EERE - Energy Efficiency & Renewable Energy*Κλιματικά Δεδομένα:* 
Ε.Μ.Υ. (Εθνική Μετεωρολογική Υπηρεσία) 

Meteo.gr - Μετεωρολογικές Προγνώσεις για την Ελλάδα

WMO - World Meteorological Organization*Λογισμικό:*
RETScreen - Δωρεάν Λογισμικό Ανάλυσης Έργων Καθαρής Ενέργειας

----------

